# Win2k3 Server NTFS Berechtigungen



## MastaDaDesasta (7. März 2004)

Ich möchte einen Windows 2003 Server mit mehrern Benutzern anlegen. Diese sollen aber nur auf bestimmte Dateien/Ordner Zugriffsrechte haben. Wie mach ich das mit den NTFS Berechtigungen?

Zum Beispiel: ich hab ein Verzeichnis Root, indem ist 1 Ordner, den der Benutzer sehen darf, und 1 den er nicht sehen darf wie muss ich da die NTFS Rechte setzten? Muss ich dann die Gesamte Partition zum durchsuchen Freigeben oder wie? Am besten wärs, dass der Benutzer nur die Ordner sieht, in dennen Ordner sind, auf die er zugreifen soll.

Und noch etwas. Beim IIS muss ich den Benutzer IUSR_meinpc für die Gesamte Partition (in der sich in irgendeinem unterordner das root verzeichnis der website befindet) lese rechte geben... geht das anders? ich habe es nicht anders hinbekommen....



Gruss MastaDaDesasta


----------



## Norbert Eder (8. März 2004)

Warum nicht auf den Microsoft-Seiten suchen? Solltest eigentlich alles finden. Einlesen musst dich ohnehin in die Thematik ....

HIER  solltest mal einen Anhaltspunkt finden .. schaus dir durch, ist sicher das richtige dabei.

Nitro


----------

